#  TA7KA ...

## RA6AS

TRAC Trabzon Branch (TA7KA) and TRAC Ordu Branch (TA7KO) will conduct a Cross Transponder Project carried by a balloon in Loc:KN80XP. The Balloon will be released on Sunday, 27 July 2008 at UTC: 09.00 The estimated altitude of Balon will be 25000 -35000 meters ASL. Transponder activity duration will be estimated: 2 - 3 Hours. 

-Uplink qrg: 432,450 MHz FM,

-Downlink qrg: 145,400 MHz FM.

-TRX Power 1,5 W

-APRS 144.800  500mw TC7A

Antenna, Super J Pole Antenna the same time TC7A will be active on 7.092 MHz for any feedback of informations QSO's made via the Cross- Transponder will be awarded by a special event qsl card from TC7A.
http://ta7ka.com/index.php?pid=29

----------


## Larry

,      ,  -    -  .     .

----------

